# RLSS R6i Protein Skimmer review sort oF



## sorrenson (Nov 21, 2013)

Just wanted to put a comment on here about the RLSS R6i skimmer. 

I have a 60 cube with 8 inches of sump depth for my skimmer. I have used a Coralife super skimmer 65 . Found it to be junk as I had to screw with it almost daily and had to lift it to about 3 or 4 inches so you weren't overflowing when you had enough pump flow to make bubbles but then raise it, then lower it, then raise it etc etc etc 

Total pain but I had bought it used for 50 and still feel I overpaid.

I tried a skimz SM122 which worked well but was external due to huge footprint and required feed pump and the skimz pump was fairly loud.

A couple weeks ago I picked up a new RLSS R6i from Aquatic Kingdom . It has the waveline DC pump and a small footprint.

This unit is literally silent and is a monster at pulling out crap. I am running at 50% and it performing amazing. I could not be happier

If anyone is looking for a new skimmer I cannot recommend this unit enough.The bang for the buck is incredible.

Far from a pro review but just my two cents.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

sorrenson said:


> Just wanted to put a comment on here about the RLSS R6i skimmer.
> 
> I have a 60 cube with 8 inches of sump depth for my skimmer. I have used a Coralife super skimmer 65 . Found it to be junk as I had to screw with it almost daily and had to lift it to about 3 or 4 inches so you weren't overflowing when you had enough pump flow to make bubbles but then raise it, then lower it, then raise it etc etc etc
> 
> ...


-
+1
I've ran one on a 65 with 30 fish and it performed very well.
I ran mine at a bit over 50% and that was sufficient.
-


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Good review 
Glad that it worked out !


----------

